# Prayers Up for Daniel Boone



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

I have heard that Dan Chaffin went back to the hospital by ambulance about 9pm on friday evening and he is in ICU. 

We are praying for you Dan.


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

Prayers given. Get well soon Dan


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

prayers sent,praying for speedy recovery dan.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

hoping for the best


----------



## bowtechadmiral4 (Nov 21, 2012)

what happened to him


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Prayers sent for you Dan


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

hope he gets well soon.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

Been wondering where he has been this weekend with no post on here!!!!!!

Get well soon DB !!!!!!


----------



## muskbuck (May 17, 2004)

My prayers


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Prayers sent, sorry to hear this...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers for a real AT charter icon...any information about what his problem is?


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Heart related issues.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Praying for you Dan.

Kentucky Archers


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

Prayer sent


----------



## njbowhunter72 (Oct 31, 2003)

Prayers sent to you DB


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Prayers sent, hope he's ok AT wouldn't be the same without him!


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm praying and hoping that you get well soon Daniel Boone.


----------



## BOWFREAK75 (Sep 4, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Prayers for him and his family


----------



## DroptineArchery (Jun 1, 2011)

Payers sent


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Get well soon DB


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Prayers sent for DB.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Prayers up...Hang in there DB!


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Prayers sent from Arkansas.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

DB is a good guy and hope he is ok......hate to hear this news.......does anyone love archery more than him???? You woukd be hard pressed to find someone thats for sure......hope he recovers fast!!!!!


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Prayers sent DB! Get better soon so I can read some more of your posts man! God Bless!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Get well soon my friend.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Get well soon DB. Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Prayers sent for a good man


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

get well brother, prayers sent. He's a good guy, has actually pmd me and answered questions about diff things. I ALWAYS enjoy reading his posts. God bless!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hurry up and get better soon DB. You have shoots to go to and pictures to share with us. 

Praying for you buddy.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

Praying for you Dan.Get well soon.


----------



## Kevo (Feb 27, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Get well soon!


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery DB. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Dan's wife reported that Dan is still in ICU. He has fluid around his heart that is making breathing difficult. 

Please keep the prayers coming for our friend.


----------



## bribone (Jul 30, 2011)

will be praying for you


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Prayers sent.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Thoughts and Prayers for Dan & His Family


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

Dan, Prayers sent for you and your family.. get well soon..


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Prayers sent! hope all is well, get better soon, big part of archerytalk missing right now!!hurry back!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Prayers sent for him and his family,hang in there


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Prayers sent


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

God be with ya Daniel


----------



## stevem174 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers DB.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Prayers sent, wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Prayers up for DB.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Get well soon DB. We will be praying for ya.


----------



## Ricky0970 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dan we wish you a speedy recovery from Florida. Prayers sent.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Pull through it Dan! We are praying for you.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

prayers sent get well soon DB


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Your in our prayers and hearts DB.... get well partner!!!!


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

Get Well soon, 1 of the nicest guys in Oklahoma


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

My prayers go out to you and the family, Dan! Praying for a good prognosis and a quick recovery. 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Prayers coming from KY.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

prayers from NC


----------



## vantage elite (Apr 5, 2012)

Prayers up get well soon.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Prayers sent for OH, DB.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent..get well soon DB!!


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

More prayers from NC


----------



## BowtechGen3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Prayers from FL


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Prayers sent! Hope all goes well DB!


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

We all miss you Dan. Get well soon, Brian


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

Prayers sent for DB and his family.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Get well soon DB

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Tallcatt said:


> Heart related issues.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2





Tallcatt said:


> Dan's wife reported that Dan is still in ICU. He has fluid around his heart that is making breathing difficult.
> 
> Please keep the prayers coming for our friend.


Sent Prayers in Post in General Discussion.

For those that may not know, fluid build up around the heart is called Congestive Heart Failure or at least that's my Doc explained my condition (mine came of pneumonia). So I'll double up on the Prayers here.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Get well soon DB 

Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I pray for God to give DB strength to recover, and confidence to the family that all will be well.

Pray with trust!


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Prayers for you from Georgia Dan --- Get well soon !!!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope you get better soon DB. Praying for you. God bless


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Prayers for Dan and the family....


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Praying for you DB.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Get well soon DB


----------



## jesselou (Oct 22, 2005)

hope for the best prayers for you


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

any news fellows? Keep us updated plz. Praying for u Dan.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Dan- still keeping you in our thoughts and prayers buddy


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am praying for you Dan, get well soon


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Any update on DB? Just wondering how he is doing! 

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Any update yet on DB? Still lifting Prayers.......


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Still sending prayers DB! Hope you'll be back soon!

SF


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Dan is doing better. His wife reported yesterday that has been moved to a rehab facility to continue his recovery. Much better news !!!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

looking to see you back here DB, god bless and get well soon


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Praying for dan and family.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

That's great hes getting better. I wish him well, and to a steady full recovery


----------

